# Have a question



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I have thought about this for a long time now. And i would love to become a foster, for this great and wonderful breed. I live in Mt.Carmel, Illinois. So if anyone that can give me info on how to become a foster, i would greatly appreciate it. We would only be able to take in one at a time of course, i don't want to get overwhelmed. Would like any info at all that you could give.


Andrea


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you would contact shepherd rescues local to you (or national, like echo, who has fosters everywhere but never enough), and apply. thanks for wanting to help the dogs!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Just contact the rescue organization you are interested in volunteering for, like German Shepherd Rescue of Illinois, and they will help you, as all rescue have a different process.
Good luck and thanks for wanting to help save lives!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

If you are interested in fostering a white shepherd you can email me at [email protected] and I can discuss it with you. There are many in IL in need.

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Northern Illinois GSD Rescue needs foster help! I can get in contact with them for you if you would like, they are a smaller rescue. Please check out the rescues you possibly would like to work with as they check you out. You would like a good fit. Every rescue needs fosters. Feel free to contact me with any questions


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Can i be a part of more than one foster program?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

seems to me it would be spreading yourself thin. if both rescues had needs, how would you choose. i'd think it might be better to be exclusive to one. they all might have different requirements also. not like any rescue has a shortage of dogs and couldn't keep you busy. i could be wrong tho, jmho.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

well that is what i thought but i wanted to make sure.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: katielizseems to me it would be spreading yourself thin. if both rescues had needs, how would you choose.


whichever rescue currently had a dog that fits best in her household. the OP has previously mentioned having a job, children, and a male german shepherd.

andrea, this also concerns me...



> Originally Posted By: amd1
> I don't allow him close to any other dog right now, just as a precaution.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

he doesn't like any small dogs since he was attacked by the yorkie....However he does fine with my sisters dogs, which he doesn't see very often at all. If he sees a dog when we are walking he just ignores them.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know I am being a bitch but sorry.You have a dog with behavior issues that you can't afford to deal with right now.Your dog has some rash that you have no clue why.You keep giving up dogs for better homes or what ever your reasons are.IMO why would a rescue want to give any of their dogs to you. What if your dog decides that he doesn't like Foster dog X and hurts it.Now the Rescue has a dog that need medical care and a dog that is probably more traumatized.I really think you need to put all your extra effort into the one you have now.You aren't doing any animal or your kids any good if you're spread too thin.Also your neighborhood seems like a bad place with all the dogs running free and attacking your dogs.
Sorry,I just had to get all this out so maybe some day you will realize that now is not a good time to be looking for more dogs.......Deal with the behavior issue you already have...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i had not read op's prior posts and had no knowledge of what allieg is talking about above. however, if that information is accurate and not a misrepresentation of the posts, then i would have to say i wholeheartedly agree with allieg. if there are these problems, why bring other animals into the equation. there might also be difficulties with even being approved to foster, i would think.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, those are all old threads and information. 

This is why dealing with reputable rescues who are going to look into background of fosters is so important. A reputable rescue will look at this, talk to Andrea, check with her vet, check with her references, do a home check, and know where their dogs are going to go, or not if not approvable. Other times on this board someone says they want to foster and the "rescue" goes great, and then...whatever. I am glad she posted in this section and not on an urgent thread. 

So perhaps Andrea may not be suitable to foster after a rescue screens her, but she may be able to help in other ways like transport, handling e-mails, good will stuff, fundraising, helping at meet/greets, etc. In that way she will also be linking with a group of people who can offer her some (we hope!) support, and education, and maybe even help her find some discount training for her GSD! 

So I hope you consider those options too, Andrea, there is so much need for help beyond fostering!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Have not heard back from two foster programs that i talked to...How long does it usually take...

I mean if i have been denied just say so....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it can take from days to months. there are a lot of factors to consider... the size of the organization, the number of volunteers, the current need for foster homes... etc.

naturally they deny more homes then they approve -- so it may be difficult to respond to every e mail in a timely fashion... if at all. that said, generally there is a notation on the application or somewhere on the website that gives an approximate processing time - or specifically states that they do not respond to all messages.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

100 Ways to Help: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=876457&page=1#Post876457


----------

